# Quak bin jetzt auch hier:)



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, ich heisse Adrian komme aus dem schönen Hessen genauer gesagt aber aus dem hässlichen Frankfurt am Main, ich bin 21 Jahre alt, single^.^, arbeite im Internet o. vieleicht bald als Tierpfleger im Zoo!

Meine Hobbys sind Geschichte, Gartenteich, Pc & Xbox 360, Politik und als Sternzeichen Fisch lieb ich natürlich Wassersportarten!

Zu meinem Teich: Das ist eine Ubbink Pluto 3 Fertigwanne mit 2500 litern die heutige hat 2250 meine ist jedoch etwas größer da ich noch das alte modell besitze. Es sind vorhanden 2 Seeorsen eingesetzt in Teicherde, 1 Krebschere freischwimmend, 2 kleine Wassersterne 1 im Kies einer in Teicherde (was mit einem insektennetz ausgelegt wurde damit nicht soviel erde aufschwemmt) 2 kleine __ Hornkraut, 1 kleine __ Wasserpest, 2 kleine Froschlöffen 1 kleines __ nadelkraut.

Ich habe für meine Fische eine Oase Filteranlage mit 7 watt uvc lampe für 6000 liter mit 3000 liter durchfluss die std!

Mein Fisch & Wirbellosbesatz sind: 2 mittlere Orandas, 14 kleine Goldfische, 3 Black moors, 1-3 gründligne die ich wohl abgeben werde, 2 Teichmuscheln hinzu kommen bald Posthornschnecken und Procambarus Clarki weiss und Orange für die 3 bald 4 Krebsverstecke bereitstehen.

Bilder von meinem Teich sind zur Zeit kaum zur erkennen ich mache später nochmals welche aber hier eines wo man wenigstens den teich ohne meinen minibachverlauf zeigt. ^^

Bei Tipps zu __ Wasserstern, nadelkraut u. dessen einsetzung wär ich dankbar ich hör stetig was anderes! Bin natürlich auch für alle anderen Anregungen offen und freue mich über jede Idee von experten.

Mfg Real---Film---Erpel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

Hallo Real---Film---Erpel

Ich heiße Volker und Du?

Erst mal :willkommen 



			
				Real---Film---Erpel schrieb:
			
		

> 7 watt uvc lampe
> 
> 2 Teichmuscheln



Das ist mir als erstes aufgefallen.

Die UVC Lampe killt das Futter deiner Muscheln.

Des weiteren hat Du etwas viel Fisch in deinem Teich.

Ich will aber nicht immer der  sein und werde hier erst mal aufhören.



Bilder können uns helfen, Dir besser zu helfen!


> Habe vergessen die Teichbilder hochzuladen


Danke .... geht doch!

.


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

hallo Realfilmerpel 

:willkommen bei uns

sag mal hab ich das richtig gesehen das dein Teich nur halb voll ist 

Liebe Grüße Ulli
ps. wie ist denn dein richtiger Name:crazy


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

@ Volker oder auch Frettchenfreund :

Wer lesen kann,ist glatt im Vorteil.  



			
				Real---Film---Erpel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, *ich heisse Adrian *komme aus dem schönen Hessen genauer gesagt aber aus dem hässlichen Frankfurt am Main, ich bin 21 Jahre alt, single^.^, arbeite im Internet o. vieleicht bald als Tierpfleger im Zoo!



und Bilder sind auch drin. 

EDIT : gleiches gilt für Barbor  
nicht nur nur Smilies in die Shoutbox tippseln, mal auch was richtiges lesen. (mit Buchstaben und so )

@ Adrian

erstmal ein herzliches  

Auf dem 2. Bild ist etwas wenig Wasser in deiner Teichschale  

Das __ Nadelkraut und den __ Wasserstern würde ich im Rand der Schale einpflanzen, wenn mal etwas mehr Wasser drin ist .
Das wächst dann ins Wasser rein.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

  Mein Freund Eugen!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker oder auch Frettchenfreund :
> 
> Wer lesen kann,ist glatt im Vorteil.
> 
> ...



1. Tschuligung, hab ich übersehen!  

2. Als ich geschrieben habe, waren die noch nicht drin, so!   

Jetzt ist ja alles geklärt, oder?  

.


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @
> EDIT : gleiches gilt für Barbor
> nicht nur nur Smilies in die Shoutbox tippseln, mal auch was richtiges lesen. (mit Buchstaben und so )





Hallo Eugen

ich gebs zu hab das überlesen 
Ok entschuldigung wird nicht mehr passieren 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Dr.J (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

Hallo Adrian

:willkommen hier im Forum und viel Spass hier noch.

@Volker und Ulli
Jetzt hat euch aber Onkel Eugen inflagranti erwischt  

Weil ihr euch so lieb entschuldigt habt, gibt es dafür ein  

Da könnte sich so mancher hier ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

Danke für das Willkommen heissen und die schnelle Antwort!



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Die UVC Lampe killt das Futter deiner __ Muscheln.
> 
> Des weiteren hat Du etwas viel Fisch in deinem Teich.
> 
> ...



Hallo und danke Volker. ich werde als erstes die Ufc Lampe ausschalten könnte ich sie denn alle Tage mal anmachen um Algen abzutöten Oder eher Nicht? 

Zu den Etwas vielen Fischen ja das ist mir schon bewusst aber sie sind auch noch klein und ich plane ja eine erweiterung bzw. die neuanschaffung von aquarien von daher wird es den fischen also auf alle fälle gut gehen!!!!  Denke mal bei ihrer jetzigen größe braucht ein __ Goldfisch keine 50-100 liter für sich da es noch allesammt kleine Fische sind!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem 2. Bild ist etwas wenig Wasser in deiner Teichschale
> .



Eugen: Zum Thema Wannenbefüllung ja ich fülle heute wieder einige liter nach das hatte sich aufgrund der seerosen so ergeben die ich nicht ständig usmtellen wollte und mir sagen lies das man dies au nich tun sollte! Naja man sagte mir man müsse die seerosen immer mit dne blättern ausserhalb des wassers schauen lassen damit sie atmen können.. deswegen die etappen auffüllung des letztlichen 1/3 der Wanne! Ps; Danke für den Tipp zum __ Wasserstern und __ Nadelkraut.

Grüße Adrian


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

Hallo Adrian,

auch von mir :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du richtig.

Deiner Vorstellung entnehme ich, dass Du ein Tierfreund bist? Dann verabschiede Dich mal von diesem hier im Teich: Procambarus Clarki? Der gehört nicht in den Gartenteich...siehe *hier*

Das Du zu Überbesatz neigst, ist Dir ja auch schon klar. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir noch mal unser *Basiswissen* zu Gemüte führen, bevor Du weitermachst.

Ansonsten viel Spaß bei und mit uns...


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Adrian,
> 
> Deiner Vorstellung entnehme ich, dass Du ein Tierfreund bist? Dann verabschiede Dich mal von diesem hier im Teich: Procambarus Clarki? Der gehört nicht in den Gartenteich...siehe *hier*



Hi Christine ja ich bin ein großer Tierfreund ich hatte scho so ziemlich alles was man sich vorstellen kann was verletzt oder krank is aus dem Zoo beim bauer das werd ich wohl meistens aufnehmen un au kranke fische aus dem zoo geschäfft päppel ich öfter in quarantäne auf leider ist mir heute einer eingegangen;(

Zu Procambarus Clarki also auf eurer seite verweisen sie ja auf http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=005 dort steht auch nichts über Procambarus clarkii un das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz bisher konnte ich nur das verbot in bayern und sachsen anhalt finden.

Werde nun nochmal ein paar Mails verfassen, bisschen googlen und sollte ich nicht richtig informiert worden sein werde ich die Krebse einfach nicht kaufen  biete gerade in einem Auktionshaus für wirbellose auf die clarkiis -.-.

Mfg Adrian


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

Hallo Adrian,

lies mal alles, nicht nur die Hälfte...


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

So hab nun rausgefunden das sie die Krebspest übertragen und desshalb wohl besser nicht zu halten sind. So ein mist jetzt werd ich mal den kauf stornieren Oo Thx nochmal

Hab ich grad


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Quak bin jetzt au hier*

Hallo Adrian,

so schön die Clarkiis sind, leider tragen die meisten
nordamerikanischen Krebse die Krebspest mit sich
herum. Selber sind Sie dagegen imun, kommen sie
aber in ein anderes Gewässer werden unsere heimischen,
vom Austerben bedrohten Edelkrebse alle sterben.
Darum ist es im Gartenteich gefährlich, weil die Krebse 
gern mal auf Wanderschaft gehen. Ab ins Aquarium
oder aufessen, sind die meistgezüchteten Speisekrebse  


EDIT: ah, jetzt warst Du schneller, dann ist ja alles gut 

Gruß
Andy


----------

